# Venison Skirt Steak



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

For those of you who discard the belly or flank steak when you process your deer, boy, are you missing out on a great cut of meat!

I use a strong marinade for at least 2 hours. I generally make it up as I go. Tonight it was some sambal oelek (oriental chili paste sauce), tamiri soy sauce, olive oil, a touch of Worcester sauce, balsamic vinegar, a drop of honey, pinch of colemans english mustard powder, parsley, crushed garlic, and crushed onion.

Put it in ziploc with meat and let sit. The flash grill at very high temp (my grill was over 600) rarish. Let rest and slice thin. I covered my evening salad with it and mmmmmmmm!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice job CBL, I to use the Flank Steak, and you're right it is a nice cut of Meat.


----------

